# Immigration agency



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all , 

I am living in UAE , Abu dhabi , we have a lot of immigration agencies , But mainly they have got bad reputation , I don't want to start reading and searching , I prefer the specialist to do it right for me . Does anyone have used an immigration agency to start the process for CANADA ? even if it is located outside UAE ? and preferable in CANADA.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Do it yourself, you do all the leg work anyway, the agency just fills out the forms. Everything you need is on the cic website. 

It isn't hard to do, and it will save you a lot of money doing it yourself.


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you Lianth for the advise , sure I will save money , But I have many basic and crucial enquiries .
As I am industrial engineer specialized in CAD/CAM & industrial design plus my previous job title was Fabrication unit supervisor engineer but since 2012 I left the industrial field and become teacher ( metal machining) in college . 
Bachelor in industrial engineering 13 years experience .
IELTS L6.5 R6 W6.5 S7 OVERALL 6.5 , AGE 38 

WHAT WOULD BE MY BEST Occupational Classification ? ( by the way still I didn't decide Canada or Australia ) . but it probably will be CANADA


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Lianth, reliable law firms are not simply form fillers. If that is all he needs, yes definitely proceed on your own.

The investment is in the planning and assessment component, processing time reduction on complex files by avoiding delays, and often, advice to not proceed due to not meeting minimum requirements. 

Proper legal advice can save a lot of pain. And, not everyone hires professional assistance because they have difficulty with the application. Some people don't want to spend the time it takes to research and properly set up an application, despite having the brains. If someone is making good money, the stress and time may not be worth it to prepare independently.

It's comparable to hiring an accountant for your taxes or not. Except that with an error on your taxes, there is an adjustment. An error on your immigration file, and you can guess the rest...

Immigration rules in Canada are changing so fast lately, reliable advice secured online is difficult to get. There are also pending rule changes about to be implemented, which will catch a lot of people by surprise...


----------

